
28 Entrepreneurs give the advice they wish they had starting off - harscoat
http://www.robswebtips.com/28-entrepreneurs-give-their-best-advice-to-entrepreneurs/
======
rwmj
Does anyone know of an effect _DHTML_ pop-over-content blocker. It would be
useful on this site and others.

Didn't read the content because of the stupid pop-over.

~~~
pierrefar
These kind of "popups" have made me Ctrl-W trigger happy. I'm sure others do
the same and make the bounce rates sky high.

Sadly, the websites that feel OK abusing their visitors this way are the same
websites that don't measure bouce rates.

~~~
Keyframe
Majority of those links have the same kind of popup asking for an email and
offering some "tips" and "how to make money".. actually only zappos looks like
a legitimate business from the ones listed.

------
mseebach
Rampant survivor-bias.

~~~
Lorin
Because getting advice from people who did not survive or created a successful
startup is clearly a better idea :)

~~~
mseebach
Perhaps not better, but still a good idea. If for no other reason than to see
where the advice overlap. Say risk-taking: Doing a start-up is a risk in
itself, so you'll never get a successful one without risks - but you'll never
fail at it, either. So does that differentiate the successful from the
failures? No. Yet still, it's often featured as a property of the successful.

